# 做父母(的)应该多了解孩子才对



## cheshire

做父母*的*因该多了解孩子才对。​Can we omit the 的　in this sentence?


----------



## jiey

cheshire said:


> 做父母*的*因应该多了解孩子才对。​Can we omit the 的　in this sentence?


 
It is OK for me, and will be better if you add a punctuation：
做父母，应(not 因)该多了解孩子才对。

做父母的=the people who are parents, the people who have children to raise
做父母= Being parents,refer to the status 

Hope it can help.


----------



## cheshire

Thank you! Can we add 的 at the end of sentence (2)?

(2) 这孩子是不是也买票?


----------



## fall_ark

cheshire said:


> Thank you! Can we add 的 at the end of sentence (2)?
> 
> (2) 这孩子是不是也买票?


 
Yes, an added "的" would usually imply that the action mentioned is already completed, but here the difference could be ignored.


----------



## coconutpalm

I think it's OK with me, too, except that it should be 应该 instead of 因该, as Jiey has pointed out. And 才对 works to emphasize.
As for your second question, I don't see where is the relation between the two sentences. However, I will say your sencond sentence is OK. If you add a 的, probably only the southerners will speak like this, you know, adding a lot of  interjections which don'g have much meaning yet help to soften the tone of the sentence.


----------



## cheshire

Thanks fall_ark and coconutpalm...!
Wow, I didn't know that "的" is an interjection.


----------



## nichec

cheshire said:


> Thanks fall_ark and coconutpalm...!
> Wow, I didn't know that "的" is an interjection.


 
的 is an evil little word in Chinese, in many cases, it's meaningless.


----------



## liveinusa

做父母的 is the subject of this sentence and there should add 人 after 的 like 做父母的人 as the real subject . *H*owever people use to  delete the 人. 
*I*t is not ok to delete 的. *B*ecause when you delet the 的， 做父母is the verb structure and could not be subject. *O*nly noun can be subject.




cheshire said:


> 做父母*的*因该多了解孩子才对。​Can we omit the 的　in this sentence?


----------



## Mugi

liveinusa is right. In Modern Standard Chinese, you cannot omit the 的.
Among other issues, some native Chinese speakers may be influenced by their native dialect which might allow for the omission of the equivalent particle; what might be acceptable in Mandarin as it is spoken in Guangzhou, Shanghai, or even a native Mandarin speaking area might not be acceptable in the standard language.


----------



## fall_ark

liveinusa said:


> 做父母的 is the subject of this sentence and there should add 人 after 的 like 做父母的人 as the real subject . however people use to delete the 人.
> it is not ok to delete 的. because when you delet the 的， 做父母is the verb structure and could not be subject. only noun can be subject.


 

Huh? Didn't jiey say "做父母" refer to status here already? When you delete the "的", you no longer have a "Parents should blah blah blah" but "Being parents, you should.... / Being parents, it is necessary to....". I don't think there's confusion over the subject bit.

On the other hand, most "verb structure" can easily be used as a noun in Chinese -- but that's another story!


----------



## liveinusa

*I* said that verb structure cannot be subject in *C*hinese. 
*A*re you sure "On the other hand, most "verb structure" can easily be used as a noun in Chinese " ?
*C*ould you be a little bit specific?
请问哪本教科书上说过可以用动词做noun的？你说的这种情况我头一次听说，而且没有老师教过我可以这样用，你能举出一个例子吗？



fall_ark said:


> Huh? Didn't jiey say "做父母" refer to status here already? When you delete the "的", you no longer have a "Parents should blah blah blah" but "Being parents, you should.... / Being parents, it is necessary to....". I don't think there's confusion over the subject bit.
> 
> -- but that's another story!



*S*orry, *I* don't think verb can be a noun in *C*hinese. 
*C*ould you give us an example?
*T*hanks


fall_ark said:


> Huh? Didn't jiey say "做父母" refer to status here already? When you delete the "的", you no longer have a "Parents should blah blah blah" but "Being parents, you should.... / Being parents, it is necessary to....". I don't think there's confusion over the subject bit.
> 
> On the other hand, most "verb structure" can easily be used as a noun in Chinese -- but that's another story!


----------



## fall_ark

I might have phrased it badly....what I mean is a word / phrase which is a verb can also be a noun. That's why I used quotation marks on "verb structure". Sorry for any confusion.

As in sentences like "打是疼，骂是爱" "杀人偿命" "革命不是请客吃饭" ....


-------------------------------

I know, I know, they are not verb structures, they are just nouns.....but "做父母" is not necessarily a verb structure in the first place, and no one has mentioned anything about verb before #8....


----------



## cheshire

> "做父母" is not necessarily a verb structure in the first place,


What do you mean? 做 is a verb, right so far? 做父母的 is a nominalized verb structure. Is 做父母 a  noun phrase?  No:  liveinusa and  Mugi, Yes: fall_ark

做父母
做父母的​Which advice should we take?


----------



## fall_ark

cheshire said:


> What do you mean? 做 is a verb, right so far? 做父母的 is a nominalized verb structure. Is 做父母 a noun phrase?


 

It could be, it could be not. In Chinese we don't have a fixed "noun form" for a verb (like -tion, -ing, etc. in English ). So one word can be either a verb or a noun under different circumstances.

For example, "杀人" may be a verb structure. "他杀人了。" = He's killed someone. But "杀人" could also be used as a noun，meaning "killing someone". 

Like jiey said in #2, here "做父母" could refer to "Being parents".


----------



## kastner

In this case, 的 means a sort of people, should be left in the sentence.
Other examples

当官的说了算。 you can never say 当官说了算。
看门的不在。 you can't either say 看门不在。

I second to liveinusa, 做（父母） is verb, you must add 的 after it to be a noun.
Maybe people can understand when you say 做父母应该多了解孩子才对。 But frankly, it's wrong.


----------

